# please help!



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

can someone please tell me if my 2 months old guppies would eat my newborn guppy fry.
at the moment my 2 month guppy fry are in a 5 gallon and we had about 50 newborn guppy fry in a breeding box in my main tank, i was planning on moving them next weekend when the older fry go to their homes but last night half of the newborn fry in the breeding box died (i think its because my husband left the hood of the tank open) but now i really want to put them in a bigger space but am worried if i move them into the 5 gallon the older fry will eat them.
i could really do with some help, thanks


----------



## omega59 (Nov 7, 2007)

i have 2 month old balloon mollie fry and just placed newborns with them, they did try to eat them but failed lol. i haven't had a lose as of yet tho.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah but i have 20 2 months fry, and 20 newborn


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

amypicot said:


> can someone please tell me if my 2 months old guppies would eat my newborn guppy fry.


If you have been appropriately feeding the "2 months old" they will consider the guppy fry as groceries.




amypicot said:


> i could really do with some help, thanks


Think floating plants!


Amy:

Please note that my comments are based upon finally (it was a real ordeal) being able to grow and breed guppies in a 110G community tank and two 5G hex tanks.

Your filtration capacity, feeding protocol, etc. may vary from mine and hence my comments may only be partially applicable.

TR


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

i have a 45 gallon and it has floating tanks in it, hence the reason i have so many guppy fry, i haven't used a breeding box or anything, i have found the babies hiding in the plants and then moved them into safety, a 5g and a breeding box.
thanks for your help, i don't think i will take the risk, like i said the big ones are going next weekend so i will just wait until then to move them


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Honestly, it sounds like you're going to be overrun with guppies if you don't let nature take its course and allow some of them to be eaten. Please don't take this the wrong way, but unless you have a very reliable LFS who is willing to take dozens and dozens of guppies off your hands, you'll soon find you have too many to keep up with.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah i know, a fish shop in jersey said he will take them from me, it a 9 by 5 island and there aren't many petshops but luckily one is going to take them, after this lot i think i will have to leave it though, it just feels so mean


----------

